# Scheibenbremsen für Kinder



## Chris_DH (4. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich kurz vor dem Aufbau eines 24er MTB fur meinen grossen stehe, suche ich derzeit nach passenden Teilen. Ein wichtiges Thema ist hier gerade die Scheibenbremse.

Dies soll keine Grundsatzdiskussion für pro und contra Scheibenbremse werden, sondern eher darauf abzielen die Erfahrungen der Eltern/Kinder zu sammeln die bereits mit Scheibenbremsen unterwegs sind.

Welche Scheibenbremse hat ausreichend Bremskraft? Einen Kinderhand gerechten Bremshebel? Welche Scheibengröße? Mechanisch oder Hydraulisch?

Ich freue mich auf eure Erfahrungen/Meinungen


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2018)

Meine Tochter fährt seit dem 20" Scheibenbremsen hydraulisch.
Seilzugscheibenbremsen haben für mich nur eine Legitimation und das sind Reiseradler wo es schwierig wird Ersatzteile/Service zu bekommen.

Montiert waren tektro, bei Kinderräder häufig anzutreffen. 
Sie hat sich vorher immer beschwert das ihr die Hände wehtun ab einer gewissen Streckenlänge, das ist nun komplett vorbei!
Und gute scheibenbremsen sind teilweise günstiger als eine gute v-brake...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (4. November 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Montiert waren tektro, bei Kinderräder häufig anzutreffen.



Welches Tektro Modell denn genau?
An vielen Kinderbikes ist anscheinend die Tektro Aquilla, die ist allerdings mechanisch.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2018)

Am 24 die auriga ws.
Am 20  war es doch eine Avid ...


----------



## Chris_DH (4. November 2018)

Schonmal besten Dank für die Hilfe.
Habe jetzt mal noch etwas recherchiert und des Öfteren folgende Kombination gesehen:

Shimano MT200 oder MT400 Bremsnehmer und Shimano Deore M6000 Hebel

Sieht auch ganz interessant aus, auch in Sachen Gewicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. November 2018)

Gewicht ist mit bei einer Bremse relativ egal  Hauptsache die bedienkräfte sind entsprechend niedrig und für Kids geeignet...


----------



## MrHyde (4. November 2018)

Meiner hat am 24" E-Fatty zum ersten Mal Disc, eine Tektro Auriga. Er findet's absolut super und ich finde es notwendig bei dem 15kg-Trumm. Kleiner Hinweis: als das Rad noch nicht motorisiert war, hat er bei der ersten Runde auf dem Pumptrack einen Abflug über den Lenker gemacht. Habe versucht, ihm das zu ersparen... Naja, seitdem dosiert er vorsichtiger  
Am 24" Federleicht hat er die KCNC V-Brakes & Griffe. Wegen denen verliert er regelmäßig die Lust am Biken, sobald es mal 10 Minuten konstant abwärts geht eben. Also ich kann die Disc nur empfehlen, hydraulisch natürlich. Idealerweise ist das Bike mit Disc nicht superkurz, nicht superleicht und hat keinen Lenkwinkel über 69°.


----------



## MrHyde (4. November 2018)

[Driefachpost aus dem ICE Wifi]


----------



## MrHyde (4. November 2018)

[Dreifachpost aus dem ICE]


----------



## Chris_DH (4. November 2018)

Es wird definitiv eine Scheibenbremse, das steht außer Frage. Werde mir die tektro mal genauer anschauen


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. November 2018)

Habe im bikemarkt noch die avid die am Supurb dran waren, hatte sie durch slx mit blauen Leitungen getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (4. November 2018)

Mein Kleiner (4) fährt 'ne Formula R1 am 16". Funzt super und war mit minimalen Anpassungen auch für seine kleinen Hände einzustellen.


----------



## bambusa (5. November 2018)

Die Mt 2 von Magura kommt bei uns zum Einsatz.
Tip Top für kleine Hände.


----------



## Teichholz (5. November 2018)

Meine neunjährige fährt am 24er auch Shimano Deore, nachdem wir die Tectro Promax 300 wegen den  aufzubringenden Handkräften ausgewechselt haben. Völlig problemlos.  Auch im Gelände. Hatte zunächst Bedenken wegen der Dosierbarkeit, ob sie das auch hinkriegt (Überschlag!).

Viele Grüße


----------



## delphi1507 (5. November 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Meine neunjährige fährt am 24er auch Shimano Deore, nachdem wir die Tectro Promax 300 wegen den  aufzubringenden Handkräften ausgewechselt haben. Völlig problemlos.  Auch im Gelände. Hatte zunächst Bedenken wegen der Dosierbarkeit, ob sie das auch hinkriegt (Überschlag!).
> 
> Viele Grüße


Überschlagen kann man sich auch problemlos mit einer V-Brake... Wenn sie vernünftig eingestellt ist...
Leider ist die Vorderradbremse das an vielen Kinderrädern genau das nicht! Habe in der Kita Mal 15 Räder zu einem Übungsplatz gekarrt. Davon waren höchstens 1 oder 2 so das die bresmse auch den gewünschten Effekt einer Verzögerung lieferte!
Auf den Rest der Räder hätte ich meine Kinder nicht gesetzt!
Was bringt es mir wenn Kinder sich nicht überschlagen können, aber auch nicht an der Kreuzung oder sonst wo rechtzeitig zum stehen kommen, und dann unter einem Auto liegen?
Da ist mir ein Überschlag wesentlich lieber! Dabei kommt das Kind eher rechtzeitig zum stehen ...

Achja dir Angst ist vollkommen unbegründet! Bremsen üben mit den Kids, und dann klappt das auch! Und ja meine beiden haben den OTB schon geschafft aber aus anderen Gründen....


----------



## Teichholz (5. November 2018)

Dank für deine Antwort, aber ich verstehe nicht was Du mir jetzt damit sagen willst.


----------



## RaceFace67 (5. November 2018)

ich denke er will damit sagen, dass power wichtiger ist, als dosierbarkeit  weil dosieren kann man lernen, power nicht 

aber von wegen kita... wenn man sieht wie die meisten ihre helme tragen... würde ich sie am liebsten anbrüllen "was meinst Du, auf welchen Teil des Kopfes Dein Kind fällt, wenn es fällt? Ja, die Stirn!" - die hängen so oft dermaßen falsch und im Genick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exinferis (5. November 2018)

Habe bei meinem Sohn 10J, 35Kg eine aktuelle Deore mit 160er Scheiben drin. Dosierbar, kraftvoll wenn er es braucht und auch bei langen Abfahrten bei seinem Gewicht keinerlei Fading.


----------



## Chris_DH (5. November 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Meine neunjährige fährt am 24er auch Shimano Deore



Welche deore Version hast du denn verbaut? Die M6000?


----------



## reijada (5. November 2018)

Meine Tochter fährt eine XTR Kombi 987 mit den kurzen 1 Fingerhebeln.
Die lässt sich sauber dosieren ist leicht ( was meiner Meinung gerade am Kinderrad wichtig ist) und funktioniert auch mit kleinen Händen sehr gut.
Gebraucht gut bezahlbar.


----------



## Teichholz (6. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Welche deore Version hast du denn verbaut? Die M6000?



Deore BR M6000


----------



## giant_r (6. November 2018)

kann noch nicht  sagen wie sie sind, aber habe gestern für 60€ + Versand ein paar magura mt4 fuer ein neues 24" bestellt. die sind gerade bei rcz im newsletter angebot
die mt4 verbaut soeren auch an den vpace raedern.


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. November 2018)

wir haben auf einem bike eine magura mt4 in kombination mit  140mm bremsscheiben vorne/hinten verbaut, bei einem anderen bike eine shimano xt in kombination 160mm bremsscheibe vorne und 140mm hinten.

die griffweite der hebel lässt sich bei beiden optimal auf kleine kinderhände einstellen, wobei die magura hebel um eine spur näher zum lenker einstellbar sind als die shimano. also bei ganz kleinen händen würde ich zur magura tendieren.

bezüglich funktion -  funktionieren beide bremsen sehr gut. die shimano muss man von zeit zu zeit entlüften. die magura arbeitet vom ersten tag an völlig wartungsfrei.

meine entscheidung wäre eine magura mt2 oder mt4 mit original magura storm bremsscheiben. leichtbaubremsscheiben wie zum beispiel kcnc razor funktioniern auch allerdings ergibt sich durch die ausnehmungen an den bremsscheiben in kombination mit der größe der bremsbeläge leichtes spiel wenn man die bremse voll betätigt. das problem hat man eben mit den originalen bremsscheiben nicht.


----------



## Teichholz (6. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> die griffweite der hebel lässt sich bei beiden optimal auf kleine kinderhände einstellen, wobei die magura hebel um eine spur näher zum lenker einstellbar sind als die shimano. also bei ganz kleinen händen würde ich zur magura tendieren.



Hierbei ist zu sagen, dass der Revoshift einen größeren Abstand des Hebels zum Griff erfordert als auf der linken Seite. Funktioniert aber, zumindest bei der Handgröße meiner Tochter mit dem Shimano-Geber sehr gut. Links lässt sich der Griff problemlos so einstellen, dass sie mit einem und auch 2 Fingern bremsen kann.


----------



## Chris_DH (6. November 2018)

Langsam kommen ja hier einige Infos zusammen.

Bei Magura schreckt mich immer die Hebelgeometrie ab...erinnert mich irgendwie an Kleiderbügel.


----------



## Linipupini (6. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> kann noch nicht  sagen wie sie sind, aber habe gestern für 60€ + Versand ein paar magura mt4 fuer ein neues 24" bestellt. die sind gerade bei rcz im newsletter angebot
> die mt4 verbaut soeren auch an den vpace raedern.


Falls jemand da bestellen will, das hier mal durchlesen. Nur zur Info!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop-achtung.672297/


----------



## giant_r (6. November 2018)

bin mit dem laden weder verwandt noch verschwägert, habe dort schon des öfteren gekauft, bisher immer ohne probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (6. November 2018)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Bei Magura schreckt mich immer die Hebelgeometrie ab...erinnert mich irgendwie an Kleiderbügel.



dann nimm einfach eine shimano wenn du damit mehr freude hast, deinem sohn wirds egal sein


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Falls jemand da bestellen will, das hier mal durchlesen. Nur zur Info!
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rcz-bikeshop-achtung.672297/


Bis jetzt problemlos dort eingekauft, wer die AGB liest weiß das zurückschicken ein Problem ist... Aber nur wenn der Artikel OK ist, ist er fehlerhaft oder falsch beschrieben findet sich in der Regel eine Lösung...


----------



## Bens_Papa (6. November 2018)

Was RCZ für knapp 28 EUR anbietet, ist aber definitiv keine MT4, sondern eine neuere Variante der MT2.
Ich kaufe als OEM-Kunde von der MT4 knapp 1000 Stück pro Jahr ein und mein EK ohne MwSt ist schon höher!

Grüße
Robin

P.S.: wir verwenden die MT4, weil die Kids in diversen Tests den breiten Hebel  den Shimanos vorgezogen haben. Die Mär, das die Maguras nicht für Kinderhände taugen, hält sich jedoch hartnäckig. Das war vor ein paar Jahren sicherlich mal so, aber mittlerweile gilt das nicht mehr


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2018)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> ich denke er will damit sagen, dass power wichtiger ist, als dosierbarkeit  weil dosieren kann man lernen, power nicht
> 
> aber von wegen kita... wenn man sieht wie die meisten ihre helme tragen... würde ich sie am liebsten anbrüllen "was meinst Du, auf welchen Teil des Kopfes Dein Kind fällt, wenn es fällt? Ja, die Stirn!" - die hängen so oft dermaßen falsch und im Genick.


Wie recht du hast....


----------



## delphi1507 (6. November 2018)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Was RCZ für knapp 28 EUR anbietet, ist aber definitiv keine MT4, sondern eine neuere Variante der MT2.
> Ich kaufe als OEM-Kunde von der MT4 knapp 1000 Stück pro Jahr ein und mein EK ohne MwSt ist schon höher!
> 
> Grüße
> ...


Laut Newsletter mt4  Preis siehst du aber nur mit Code aus selbigem, sonst stehen da 61€


----------



## giant_r (6. November 2018)

hallo robin,
ich dachte eher es wäre eine aeltere version. auf dem bild steht aber auch definitiv mt4 drauf.
aber da bist du sicher besser informiert.
ich denke aber für den preis habe ich dann ne taugliche bremse für die naechste groesse.


----------



## reijada (6. November 2018)

Teichholz schrieb:


> Hierbei ist zu sagen, dass der Revoshift einen größeren Abstand des Hebels zum Griff erfordert als auf der linken Seite. Funktioniert aber, zumindest bei der Handgröße meiner Tochter mit dem Shimano-Geber sehr gut. Links lässt sich der Griff problemlos so einstellen, dass sie mit einem und auch 2 Fingern bremsen kann.


Genau das ist bei der Lenkerkonfiguration bei meiner Tochter auch so. 
Die X0 Gripsgift kommt den Bremshebel kurz vor der Blockiergrenze schon sehr nahe. Passt aber, der  Abstand rechts und Links zum Griff ist trotzdem symmetrisch. und mit länger werdenden Fingern löst sich das Problem von selbst.


----------



## LemonLipstick (7. November 2018)

@reijada @Teichholz

warum montiert ihr euren kids keinen trigger? gripshift oder revoshift hat aus meiner sicht doch keinerlei vorteile eher nachteile.


----------



## Sani83 (7. November 2018)

Kann nur die MT4 von Magura empfehlen. Super einstellbar für die kleinen Kinderhände und gut zu dosieren.
Mein Großer hat die an seinem 24" und kam sofort damit klar. (Davor hatte er AVID Single Digit Felgenbremsen mit FR5 Hebeln)

Zum Thema Drehgriffschaltung: Sehe bis heute keinen Vorteil, nur Nachteile. Mein Große hatte selbst mit 4,5 Jahren keine Probleme mit dem Trigger klar zu kommen. Mit den einfachen Revoshift Drehgriffen von Shimano dagegen schon wg. der hohen Bedienkräfte. Kann nur die Trigger empfehlen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 347960 (9. November 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Überschlagen kann man sich auch problemlos mit einer V-Brake... Wenn sie vernünftig eingestellt ist...
> Leider ist die Vorderradbremse das an vielen Kinderrädern genau das nicht! Habe in der Kita Mal 15 Räder zu einem Übungsplatz gekarrt. Davon waren höchstens 1 oder 2 so das die bresmse auch den gewünschten Effekt einer Verzögerung lieferte!
> Auf den Rest der Räder hätte ich meine Kinder nicht gesetzt!
> Was bringt es mir wenn Kinder sich nicht überschlagen können, aber auch nicht an der Kreuzung oder sonst wo rechtzeitig zum stehen kommen, und dann unter einem Auto liegen?
> ...


Abgesehen von der oft verheerenden Einstellung an den Bremsen gibt's auch noch den Superschwachsinn, genannt "Powermodulator", der gern bei Kinderbikes vorn in Serie verbaut wird und den ich sofort ausgebaut habe, als wir mit dem Bike zu Hause angekommen waren. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Banale Feder, die bei der V Brake im unteren Zuggegenhalter integriert ist und die jeglichen möglichen Druckpunkt vernichtet, dadurch die Bremse schwammig macht und genau das Gegenteil dessen bewirkt, was eigentlich erreicht werden soll: Überschlagen verhindern. Denn wenn man einen definierten Druckpunkt hat, kann man wirkungsvoll verhindern, zu stark zu bremsen und weiss genau, wo die Grenze liegt. Hat man einen schwammigen, bremst die Bremse bei gleicher Handkraft einmal mehr und ein anderes mal weniger.
Was mich betrifft, hatte auch unsere Kleine Mühe, mit den Original V Brakes effektiv zu bremsen und deshalb habe ich ihr meine Magura MT33 ans Rad geschraubt. Die haben auch einen Superdruckpunkt und bremsen hervorragend. Ich war sie vor meinen Scheiben über Jahre gefahren und hatte nie Probleme. Das einzige Problem ist, wenn man vorn einen 2.4er Fat Albert reinziehen will, wird Montage und Demontage des Rads zur Fummelei.


----------



## Marcus74 (9. November 2018)

ich habe für meinen 5-jährigen die Clarks M2 (Set ca. 50 EUR) mit Ashima Disc's verbaut.
Mein Junior kommt damit super klar und verzögert super.


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Abgesehen von der oft verheerenden Einstellung an den Bremsen gibt's auch noch den Superschwachsinn, genannt "Powermodulator", der gern bei Kinderbikes vorn in Serie verbaut wird und den ich sofort ausgebaut habe, als wir mit dem Bike zu Hause angekommen waren. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Banale Feder, die bei der V Brake im unteren Zuggegenhalter integriert ist und die jeglichen möglichen Druckpunkt vernichtet, dadurch die Bremse schwammig macht und genau das Gegenteil dessen bewirkt, was eigentlich erreicht werden soll: Überschlagen verhindern. Denn wenn man einen definierten Druckpunkt hat, kann man wirkungsvoll verhindern, zu stark zu bremsen und weiss genau, wo die Grenze liegt. Hat man einen schwammigen, bremst die Bremse bei gleicher Handkraft einmal mehr und ein anderes mal weniger.
> Was mich betrifft, hatte auch unsere Kleine Mühe, mit den Original V Brakes effektiv zu bremsen und deshalb habe ich ihr meine Magura MT33 ans Rad geschraubt. Die haben auch einen Superdruckpunkt und bremsen hervorragend. Ich war sie vor meinen Scheiben über Jahre gefahren und hatte nie Probleme. Das einzige Problem ist, wenn man vorn einen 2.4er Fat Albert reinziehen will, wird Montage und Demontage des Rads zur Fummelei.


Wie Recht du hast ... Dieser Modulator ist der größte Murks...
Wenn ich noch ne mt33 rumliegen hatte wäre ich glücklich... Die kamen an 16" vom jüngsten ..


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Zucchi schrieb:


> Magura MT33


Was soll das für eine Bremse sein? noch nie gehört? Google zeigt mir auch nix, gibt's da ein Bild??


----------



## zr0wrk (9. November 2018)

Sicherlich vertippt. HS33 heißt die hydraulische Felgenbremse. Weißt du auch.


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sicherlich vertippt. HS33 heißt die hydraulische Felgenbremse. Weißt du auch.


Ich schon  @delphi1507 aber scheinbar nicht  HS33 hab ich noch eine in silber und ne fast neue HS33 Race line, wenn die jemand braucht bitte PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Der sogenannte Powermodulator ist kein Superschwachsinn sondern hatte schon seine Berechtigung, da es mal usus war, Canti Bremsgriffe mit V-Brake zu kombinieren, wer so was mal ohne gefahren hat, der weiß was ich meine 

Wer so welche noch in neu hat, her damit!!


----------



## Deleted 347960 (9. November 2018)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Sicherlich vertippt. HS33 heißt die hydraulische Felgenbremse. Weißt du auch.


Hast Recht, HS33. Zu viele Kürzel im Kopf...


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Ich schon  @delphi1507 aber scheinbar nicht  HS33 hab ich noch eine in silber und ne fast neue HS33 Race line, wenn die jemand braucht bitte PN.


Doch weiß ich.... War nur im stress und hab nur abgetippt... wobei es mir komisch vor kam... Kam aber nicht auf den Fehler


----------



## delphi1507 (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Powermodulator ist kein Superschwachsinn sondern hatte schon seine Berechtigung, da es mal usus war, Canti Bremsgriffe mit V-Brake zu kombinieren, wer so was mal ohne gefahren hat, der weiß was ich meine
> 
> Wer so welche noch in neu hat, her damit!!


Macht aber nur Sinn wenn man so etwas mixt...


----------



## Deleted 347960 (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Der sogenannte Powermodulator ist kein Superschwachsinn sondern hatte schon seine Berechtigung, da es mal usus war, Canti Bremsgriffe mit V-Brake zu kombinieren, wer so was mal ohne gefahren hat, der weiß was ich meine
> 
> Wer so welche noch in neu hat, her damit!!


Ich halt's trotzdem für Superschwachsinn. Denn, wie bereits geschrieben, was Überschläge provoziert ist nicht die Bremskraft an sich, sondern ihre Unvorhersehbarkeit. Der wirkliche Vorteil der Scheibenbremse ist, dass nix flext und dass an den Belägen die Kraft ankommt, die man beim Drücken des Hebels erwartet (je nach Übersetzungsverhältnis der Bremskolben größer oder kleiner), weil (fast) nix flext, während sich z. B. bei den Cantis der Hebel, an dem der Belag angebaut ist, leicht verbiegt, dann gibt die Zughülse nach und, last but not least, die Rahmenstruktur, an der die beiden Canti Hebel angebaut sind, biegt sich. Dieser Flex macht die Bremse weniger dosierbar. Eine Feder im Bremszug ist dagegen noch absurder und ich habe sie einerzeit weggeschmissen. Wenn ich sie noch hätte, würde ich sie Dir aber nicht geben, denn das ginge gegen mein gutes Gewissen.
Anstatt so einen Flexkrampf einzubauen ist es besser, sich mit der Bremse auf einer Wiesenabfahrt (wenn's einen steckt, tut's auf der Wiese weniger weh) vertraut machen und die Kinder ein wenig spielen zu lassen.Die lernen so nämlich in Nullkommanix, wie die Bremse reagiert.


----------



## Linipupini (9. November 2018)

Liest du auch was ich geschrieben habe? 
Egal, ich bin mit dem Thema durch.


----------



## tebis (9. November 2018)

Ich hatte am 24" Scott Voltage meiner Kinder eine Avid Elixir 3 nachgerüstet. Ging sowohl bei meinem Sohn als auch meiner Tochter problemlos.
Gab´s damals mal bei einem Händler im Set für knapp 70,-€, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe. Original waren mechanische Scheibenbremsen verbaut, die mehr schlecht als recht funktioniert haben. Die Bedienkräfte waren für die Kinder viel zu hoch. Mit den Avid sind beide gut zurecht gekommen. Keine ungewollten Überschläge.

Gruß
tebis


----------



## Deleted 347960 (9. November 2018)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Liest du auch was ich geschrieben habe?
> Egal, ich bin mit dem Thema durch.


Ja. Ich habe gelesen, was Du geschrieben hast. Sehr genau sogar. Du hast geschrieben, dass Du das Teil gut findest, wenn die Bremse zu hart bremst, weil jemand irgendwelche haarsträubenden Kombinationen zusammenschustert hat, aus denen dann brachiale Bremskraft resultieren würde, die gedämpft werden sollte, um Überschläge zu verhindern.
Ich habe darauf geantwortet (erneut), dass Überschläge nicht(!) durch zu hohe Bremskraft, sondern durch undefinierte Bremskraft verursacht werden. Und solche Federmechanismen und nachgiebigen Elementen verursachen, dass die Kraft, die am Belag ankommt, nicht proportional zu der Kraft ist, die oben am Hebel angelegt wird, was eben nichts anderes als undefinierte Bremskraft ist.
Ich habe aber den Eindruck, dass Du meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen hast.
Ich kann noch nicht mit dem Thema durch sein, solange Leute davon überzeugt sind, dass eine schwammige Bremse mit undefiniertem Druckpunkt weniger gefährlich sein soll als eine Bremse mit klar definiertem Druckpunkt. Denn das ist für diejenigen, die dann die ruinierte Bremse benuten müssen, unter Umständen lebensgefährlich.


----------



## reijada (10. November 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> @reijada @Teichholz
> 
> warum montiert ihr euren kids keinen trigger? gripshift oder revoshift hat aus meiner sicht doch keinerlei vorteile eher nachteile.



Ich sehe das anders. 
Eine Gripshift bedient man ( Kind ) intuitiv. 
Besonders bei 1 Fachantrieb. 
Die X0 10x sind die kugelgelagert und lassen sich spielend drehen. 
Vom ersten zum zehnten kann man in einem Rutsch schalten. 
Gripshift ist außerdem leichter. 
Der Lenker wirkt schön clean. 
Nachteil fällt mir, außer dass man beim Bremsen nicht gut runterschalten kann, keiner ein. 
Aber wie immer...
Jeder hat da andere Vorlieben. 
Entweder man liebt oder hasst Gripshift.


----------



## Teichholz (11. November 2018)

reijada schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders.
> Eine Gripshift bedient man ( Kind ) intuitiv.
> Besonders bei 1 Fachantrieb.
> Die X0 10x sind die kugelgelagert und lassen sich spielend drehen.
> ...



Finde den Revoshift von Shimano für Kinder eigentlich sehr schwergängig. Lässt sich der Gripshift von SRAM leichter schalten? Wenn ichs richtig sehe gibts den aber nur für > 8fach. Hast du da auch die Kassette gewechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2018)

reijada schrieb:


> Ich sehe das anders.
> Eine Gripshift bedient man ( Kind ) intuitiv.
> Besonders bei 1 Fachantrieb.
> Die X0 10x sind die kugelgelagert und lassen sich spielend drehen.
> ...



Problem bei SRAM ist aber auch ein wenig der Preis... 99€ für allein für den shifter, da hat man dann noch kein passendes Schaltwerk, Nabe und Kassette...
Die meisten Kinderräder werden leider mit max 8fach Kasetten geliefert, will man so ein Rad schaltungstechnisch tunen... Wird es gleich richtig teuer... übrigens ein Grund warum supurb vor Jahren von grippshift auf Trigger gewechselt hat ...


----------



## reijada (11. November 2018)

Auf Maries zweiten Kokua war der Gripshift von Schimano mit einem 8x Schaltwerk invers ab Werk montiert.
Sehr durchdacht da die kleinen Hände besser in die kleinen als in die großen Gänge kamen.
Auf dem Orbea MX waren Trigger verbaut, damit kam sie nicht parat, deshalb habe ich dort direkt auf X0 9x incl Schaltwerk und Kassette umgebaut.
Bei der Kombi ist allerdings zu beachten dass die Bedienkräfte schon höher sind als bei Shimano oder bei den aktuellen Sram twistern.
Der Preis ist bei mir zweitrangig, ich kaufe meist gebraucht und verkaufe die Teile später weiter.


----------



## Bens_Papa (11. November 2018)

Habt Ihr eigentlich mal gelesen, worum es in diesem Thread geht????
Sicherlich nicht um GripShift oder Trigger-Gedöns!

Grüße
Robin


----------



## Teichholz (11. November 2018)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Habt Ihr eigentlich mal gelesen, worum es in diesem Thread geht????
> Sicherlich nicht um GripShift oder Trigger-Gedöns!
> 
> Grüße
> Robin



Calm down, Robin. Wo ist denn das Problem? Bremsen sind doch hier schon durch


----------



## Bens_Papa (11. November 2018)

Dann macht doch einen neuen Thread auf - diese mangelnde Disziplin führt immer wieder dazu, dass Foren irgendwann für die Leute, die sich sachlich informieren wollen, uninteressant wird.
Und wer bestimmt denn, dass das Thema Scheibenbremsen schon durch ist. Bist Du die Instanz dafür?


----------



## Teichholz (11. November 2018)

Ich glaube du hast schlecht geschlafen?! Setz Dich auf's Bike und fahr' ne Runde. Bin jetzt raus.


----------



## Bens_Papa (11. November 2018)

Schon traurig, wie hier sachlichen Argumenten mit solch platten Aussagen entgegnet wird :-(
No further comment...


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2018)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Schon traurig, wie hier sachlichen Argumenten mit solch platten Aussagen entgegnet wird :-(
> No further comment...



Weißt du was richtig in Foren nerft?
Selbsternannte Forenpolizei! 

Wie kam denn das Thema Schaltung auf? 
Ach ja richtig in Verbindung mit der positionier und Erreichbarkeit des Bremshebels! Hat also sehr wohl etwas mit dem Thema zu tun! 

Aber was will man auch sachliche Auseinandersetzung von jemandem erwarten der e-bikes für Kinder produziert....


----------



## below (11. November 2018)

Zum Spammen gegen ebikes gibt es doch eigene Threads. Wär schön, wenn das aus dem Kinderbereich raus bleibt. Ist es doch überwiegend noch einer der informativsten hier ohne viel rumgespamme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2018)

below schrieb:


> Zum Spammen gegen ebikes gibt es doch eigene Threads. Wär schön, wenn das aus dem Kinderbereich raus bleibt. Ist es doch überwiegend noch einer der informativsten hier ohne viel rumgespamme


Sorry rumgespammt hat jemand anderes... 
Und darüber aber ich mich aufgeregt sorry...


----------



## below (11. November 2018)

Aber im Prinzip ist es ja richtig. Es geht von einem ins andere Thema und wer gezielt nach gripshift fragen sucht findet das hier, egal wie informativ, evtl. nicht.

Ich kenne das aus einigen anderen Foren so, dass die Themen aufgesplittet werden, wenn die Diskussion zu stark abweicht. Fänd ich auch hier super, aber das müsste die Moderation machen.


----------



## delphi1507 (11. November 2018)

below schrieb:


> Aber im Prinzip ist es ja richtig. Es geht von einem ins andere Thema und wer gezielt nach gripshift fragen sucht findet das hier, egal wie informativ, evtl. nicht.
> 
> Ich kenne das aus einigen anderen Foren so, dass die Themen aufgesplittet werden, wenn die Diskussion zu stark abweicht. Fänd ich auch hier super, aber das müsste die Moderation machen.


Informativ kann auch sein, das es nicht mit jedem Bremshebel gut kombinierbar ist, und man ggf auch noch über neue Bremen nachdenken muss....


----------



## reijada (11. November 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Weißt du was richtig in Foren nerft?
> Selbsternannte Forenpolizei!
> 
> Wie kam denn das Thema Schaltung auf?
> ...





Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Schon traurig, wie hier sachlichen Argumenten mit solch platten Aussagen entgegnet wird :-(
> No further comment...



So alle wieder runterkommen...
Ich fand Robins Beitrag auch nicht passend, vor allem nicht in dieser Form. 
Bis jetzt dachte ich ein Forum existiert primär durch Fragen und zahlreichen Antworten. 
Das kenne ich so eigentlich nur von MT...


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. November 2018)

reijada schrieb:


> Auf dem Orbea MX waren Trigger verbaut, damit kam sie nicht parat, deshalb habe ich dort direkt auf X0 9x incl Schaltwerk und Kassette umgebaut.
> Bei der Kombi ist allerdings zu beachten dass die Bedienkräfte schon höher sind als bei Shimano oder bei den aktuellen Sram twistern.



die x0 gripshift kann man durch kürzen der bedienfeder leichtgegängiger machen. geht ganz einfach - schaltgriff zerlegen - feder um 5 windungen kürzen - zusammen bauen - fertig.

aus meiner sicht hat die gripshift einen wesentlichen nachteil zum trigger. wie bereits von dir angedeutet ... die kids müssen beim schalten die finger von der bremse nehmen. bei einem trigger bleiben ein oder zwei finger auch beim schaltvorgang immer auf der bremse. geschaltet wird mit dem daumen.


----------

